

How gamification and neuroscience help boost productivity by 50% - IlyaKhan
http://blog.yuktipro.com/gamification-and-neuroscience-to-boost-productivity-by-50/

======
IlyaKhan
Just wanted to share our experience of translating scientific discoveries into
the software with user experiences that help people teams achieve their goals
in a more happy manner. I would highly appreciate any comments!

